# Myomectomy? Any one had one to remove a fibroid?



## hockey24

I have an appt next week to confirm whether I need to have a myomectomy to remove a fibroid that could be blocking implation.

Just curious what the recovery time is on this and if you can resume TTC the next month? 

Anyone have any experience with this? :shrug:


----------



## Garnet

I don't know the details but my friend had a baseball size fibroid removed and went on to have a healthy baby at 42...


----------



## Rashaa

hockey24 said:


> I have an appt next week to confirm whether I need to have a myomectomy to remove a fibroid that could be blocking implation.
> 
> Just curious what the recovery time is on this and if you can resume TTC the next month?
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this? :shrug:


Hockey, I will keep you posted after I see my doc in a few weeks. Will be interesting to see if anyone responds...med. lit. says that subm fibroid removal can increase fertililty by 70% !! That's huge...


----------



## hockey24

Increase by 70%? Wow! :headspin: That's incredible!! I'll keep you posted as well - I see my doc on Tuesday and if the surgery is needed, will most likely have it late next week or the following week.


----------



## Rashaa

hockey24 said:


> Increase by 70%? Wow! :headspin: That's incredible!! I'll keep you posted as well - I see my doc on Tuesday and if the surgery is needed, will most likely have it late next week or the following week.

That's what I said...this is irrespective of age, but what the studies showed is that when you remove the fibroid(s) - in general, the endometrium is less hostile, also there is not potential blockage, and the placenta won't be possibly uprooted [previa] due to the blockage, and a whole host of other potential risks... if you would like I can send journal links...


----------



## sarahincanada

what is a myomectomy?? I had surgery to remove a 1cm polyp in my uterus in the preferred area for implantation....I was under general and the night before had to take a medication similar to what they use in abortions to open the cervix (had weird crampy feeling all night and thought this must be what the start of labour feels like!). once under they went up with a camera and removed it with a D&C I think. I think they called it a polypectomy or something, so perhaps yours will be different!

I ovulated a week after the operation and TTC'd straight away. the clinic said to wait a month, but when I pressed them why they said its because if people get pregnant and MC they think it was the surgery, but there wasnt any reason why not to. So I went for it! I bleed lightly for a few days, the recovery was easy.

unfortunately that was in march and I have not gotten pregnant yet so its not a guarantee it will happen faster but you are much more likely to get pregnant without it than with it. Its just everything else has to be there too....at our age I think the main factor is a good egg and we may have more bad that good thats why it takes time. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

forgot to mention I had read that a polyp/cyst/fibroid in the uterus can act like a natural IUD so anything will be expelled...not when you want when TTC.


----------



## hockey24

Yikes! Not good at all if trying to conceive! Yes, agreed that age brings on a host of other issues but anything we can do to eliminate a potential problem is fine by me even if it only increases my chances another few %. :happydance:

Rashaa - would love to see the journal!


----------



## Rashaa

I will post some recent articles [abstract info] on fibroids and (in)fertility.....

i believe both of these papers were systematic lit reviews and meta analysis only...meaning they looked at the reseach of others and did statistical regressions [comparisons] on the data as a whole...they didn't actually do the research themselves...

one thing I will note is that it seems that the medical 'consensus' is to myomectomize submucosals as ...this is usually highly suggested if not required in IVF treatments, as it will impair implantation [those who have had IVF can possibly concur]...so there is evidence clinically that it is advantageous....

1.
Fertil Steril. 2009 Apr;91(4):1215-23. Epub 2008 Mar 12.
Fibroids and infertility: an updated systematic review of the evidence.
Pritts EA, Parker WH, Olive DL.
SourceWisconsin Fertility Institute, Middleton, Wisconsin 53562, USA.

2.
Curr Opin Obstet Gynecol. 2008 Aug;20(4):379-85.
The role of myomectomy in fertility enhancement.
Somigliana E, Vercellini P, Benaglia L, Abbiati A, Barbara G, Fedele L.
SourceDepartment of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Fondazione IRCCS Ospedale Maggiore Policlinico, Mangiagalli e Regina Elena, Milan, Italy. [email protected]

[I can't post the articles themselves here.. too large....] I am still looking for the article that did the research showing a significant difference in fertilty..post-myomectomy.. oh one thing I meant to add before is that the sample size of that study was below 100 [not considered a decent sample size by most study audiences...but the results are still noteworthy none-the-less, and appear to have driven clinical standards of care, in a different direction.... [in the past, women with submucosals were ONLY able to have a hysterectomy as a form of treatment (in the case of my mom some years ago (decades) ...and now they can ablate or remove the fibroid in question and preserve fertility to some degree).

anyway... just my 0.02 :)


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Rashaa!


----------



## Rashaa

Just wanted to pop in..my cousin, who's a few years younger than me...lost a baby earlier this year [actually today would have been the EDD]...and in June she had fibroid removal surgery...she JUST found out today she is pregnant again!

Doc told her the same thing I suspect for myself..the fibroids [she had many] were preventing pregnancy and ...causing the m/c. She's due April 28 [my son's bday] and now I am really primed to see my doc and get this myomectomy done! and get on with the TCC'ing .


----------



## SmileyStar

Fibroids and polyps that pretrude inside the uterus are the most likely to interfere with implantation and cause infertility. Myomectomy is a surgery where they go in through the abdomen and remove the fibroids. The open myomectomy is where they make a large incision and laparascopic myomectomy is where they make a small incision and insert a scope with tools on it and is done through tiny incisions. Myomectomy can't remove fibroids or polyps inside the uterus. A hysteroscopic resection is used for these fibroids. The cervix is dialated and they insert and remove the growths with a resectoscope. There are lots of different options all with different risks. Typically it is best to pick a procedure that does the least amount of damage. 

My DW, 45, had a hysteroscopic resection of two fibroids a couple years ago, the worst part was the drug that dialated the cervix. Labor pains. Check Mayo Clinic website under conditions and diseases Uterine Fibroids.

I would not recommend a Uterine Artery Embolization (UAE) otherwise known as a Uterine Fibroid Embolization (UFE). We found it to be too risky and didn't want to gamble with the possibility of a decreased ovarian function or premature menopause. It limits or the blood supply to the uterus in the hopes of starving the fibroids, but they don't have a way to only target the fibroids.

Websites we found helpful for finding a procedure:
https://www.acog.org/publications/patient_education/bp074.cfm
https://www.uterine-fibroids.org/
https://www.fibroids.net/


----------



## Rashaa

Thanks smileystar for your information, advice and links, it's nice to see some husbands posting. 

There is also a really good video showing a hysteroscopic myomectomy... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE7EcCF6NIM 
(I can't find the full length one..showing the endometrial wall after....sorry)

It's very cool ... that a device originally created to treat/cure prostrate cancer is now being used to treat/cure female fertility.

I agree with you about Embolization in general - [imnsho] it kills fertility - and can have a huge cascade effect on other vital reproductive processes.

Since your wife's procedure, has she successfully conceived?


----------



## hockey24

Rashaa - when do you see your doc again?

And congrats to your sister! That is great news!!


----------



## SmileyStar

Not yet. We were ntnp for 10 years until we caught a chem preg around march. Which gave us hope. We are on our 2nd cycle ttc. We took one of those day 3 poas fertility tests yesterday and came back good. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/371461


----------



## Rashaa

hockey24 said:


> Rashaa - when do you see your doc again?
> 
> And congrats to your sister! That is great news!!

I go see her in exactly a week....[next Friday]...and for some reason nervous as all heck lol


----------



## nhood

Rashaa,

I just had a hysteroscopic surgery to remove minor scar tissue and some intramural fibroids that were partially submucosal. My doctor went in and removed the scar tissue and then she scraped the fibroids that were growing inside the uterus. The largest one was 2cm. She did not recommend a myoectomy sine I had an open one in 2010 and a laparoscopy myoectomy in 2009. I also went into preterm labor with twins in March and April of this year - lost them both and had a DNC with the second baby. Because of all of this, she advised the minimal and I now have a ballon catheter in me until Tuesday. I will do an attempt with IVF after I am recovered, but my fear is that since she did not remove the intramurals how soon will they grow back to being partially submucousal? My fear is that by November (which is what I estimate I will do IVF) they would have regrown.


----------



## Rashaa

:kiss: Hi guys, jumping in say hi. sorry I have been AWOL for a bit...saw my doc on the 16th, and alhumdulelah [thanks to God] All my numbers are very good - my fibroid is acting like a natural IUD. 

Hubby's SA was awesome, from a 2mL sample, 76% motility, 108million plus, I can't remember morphology, I want to say 12%, she said it was incredibly high [good egyptian genes lol] long story short, his guys are healthy...

My numbers were equally good, I am ovulating, I have a lot of eggs, she was expecting like only 4 antrals, they counted 14 on one side, 12 on the other....in essence thanks mom for the good genes too! [in her words, I will be reproductive at LEAST a few more years....]

We have my procedure booked, and it may take a few passes to get it all out..we are hoping to be completely medically cleared by April, and then will proceed with the baby dancing :D. 

Doc's also really happy with my cycle [thanks to you guys...I gave her my charts, and she was impressed], and I will maintain them going forward, but no potential babies until the mass is out....I won't stop my cycles with hormones, but we will use protection ...She realizes we could have a pregnancy this month [we were unprotected during O days...] but...we will wait and see.

That's it, I have to catch up on a lot... but sending :dust: to all !!! :hugs::happydance:hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will cross post to reach everyone...sorry for repeat msgs.


----------



## Rashaa

nhood said:


> Rashaa,
> 
> I just had a hysteroscopic surgery to remove minor scar tissue and some intramural fibroids that were partially submucosal. My doctor went in and removed the scar tissue and then she scraped the fibroids that were growing inside the uterus. The largest one was 2cm. She did not recommend a myoectomy sine I had an open one in 2010 and a laparoscopy myoectomy in 2009. I also went into preterm labor with twins in March and April of this year - lost them both and had a DNC with the second baby. Because of all of this, she advised the minimal and I now have a ballon catheter in me until Tuesday. I will do an attempt with IVF after I am recovered, but my fear is that since she did not remove the intramurals how soon will they grow back to being partially submucousal? My fear is that by November (which is what I estimate I will do IVF) they would have regrown.

I have no idea how long they will take to grow....my condolences on your losses :(. Mine were intramural and took 12 +/- 3 years to get to the submucosal level. I only know this as we tracked them from my pregnancy with my son to now....so I have documented proof - and they developed between my daughter and my son.... at that time they were within the wall, but in the past year, have been tracked to one being submucosal...

Why do you have the ballon catheter in currently? [or did you..] how are you doing now? :hug:


----------



## mommyinwtg

hockey24 said:


> I have an appt next week to confirm whether I need to have a myomectomy to remove a fibroid that could be blocking implation.
> 
> Just curious what the recovery time is on this and if you can resume TTC the next month?
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this? :shrug:

Hi there. Just popping in...I'm scheduled for a laparascopic myomectomy on Wednesday, and my doctor has asked that we wait to TTC for 4-6mos in order to allow my uterus to heal. She would prefer that we wait the full 6mos, but due to the fact that I'm 39 she's given the OK to try as early as 4mos.

I've heard of other women being given the green light to TTC as early as 6wks post-surgery.


----------



## hockey24

Wow! I did not even realize the recovery time is so long. When your over 35 and trying to conceive, 4 - 6 months can seem like eternity!!

Rashaa - sounds like you are on the road to success with alot of positives!! I hope they get everything out quickly and efficiently so you can begin the recovery process!!


----------



## Rashaa

hockey24 said:


> Wow! I did not even realize the recovery time is so long. When your over 35 and trying to conceive, 4 - 6 months can seem like eternity!!
> 
> Rashaa - sounds like you are on the road to success with alot of positives!! I hope they get everything out quickly and efficiently so you can begin the recovery process!!

Hey Hockey,

well life throws curve balls  (I just found out I am pregnant 3 days ago). Doc did blood tests and we are going in for a scan in the next week or so. My procedure was cancelled, and we will see where the attachment is in relation to the fibroid...crazy huh? :) I keep sayin Alhumdulelah (thanks to God).


----------



## hockey24

Oh Rashaa, that is fantastic!!! What incredible timing!!! So glad :bfp: is keeping you from having that procedure. Sometimes things just work out they way they are supposed to! :yipee::yipee::wohoo:

Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! I'm so excited for you!!

:dust:


----------



## mommyinwtg

Rashaa said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I did not even realize the recovery time is so long. When your over 35 and trying to conceive, 4 - 6 months can seem like eternity!!
> 
> Rashaa - sounds like you are on the road to success with alot of positives!! I hope they get everything out quickly and efficiently so you can begin the recovery process!!
> 
> Hey Hockey,
> 
> well life throws curve balls  (I just found out I am pregnant 3 days ago). Doc did blood tests and we are going in for a scan in the next week or so. My procedure was cancelled, and we will see where the attachment is in relation to the fibroid...crazy huh? :) I keep sayin Alhumdulelah (thanks to God).Click to expand...

OMG! Congrats Rashaa! Here's to a H&H 9mos for you and the little wee one. :happydance:


----------



## mommyinwtg

hockey24 said:


> Wow!  I did not even realize the recovery time is so long. When your over 35 and trying to conceive, 4 - 6 months can seem like eternity!!

You're absolutely right--6mos seems like forever. The procedure went well, and I'm counting down the next 4mos already.


----------



## Rashaa

mommyinwtg said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I did not even realize the recovery time is so long. When your over 35 and trying to conceive, 4 - 6 months can seem like eternity!!
> 
> You're absolutely right--6mos seems like forever. The procedure went well, and I'm counting down the next 4mos already.Click to expand...

Yeah the recovery is quite long, and my doctor was concerned initially, given my age, and delaying TTC'ing...but I kept her message telling us we are pregnant [from the blood test] :-0 and God willing, the bean is sticky and will stay in place, is healthy etc.. etc... etc.... lol


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hi ladies! i know this thread is kind of old but i was hoping to hear how some of your surgeries went? Right now i have a transmural fibroid 46-48mm and am waiting for AF to schedule a sonohysterogram to find out exactly if i'm going to need surgery. I'm very nervous about it all but i'm thinking it is probably best if have the surgery as we have been ttc 2 years and up til now the doctors haven't been concerned about my fibroid.


----------



## samantha76

i found i haf them in my last pregence at 12 week scan my son now 5 hope it dont stop me ttc


----------



## inaru816

I am sorry that I saw this thread so late. I have had two kinds of surgery to remove fibroids. The first was a myomectomy and the recovery was like post C-section (4-6 weeks) and the second type was like hysteroscopic myomectomy. The second type the recovery is a few days and we were able to try again in a couple of months. Hope this helps.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

inaru816 said:


> I am sorry that I saw this thread so late. I have had both two kinds of surgery to remove fibroids. The first was a myomectomy and the recovery was like post C-section (4-6 weeks) and the second type was like hysteroscopic myomectomy. The second type the recovery is a few days and we were able to try again in a couple of months. Hope this helps.

thanks for your reply! what kind did you have and what size if you don't mind me asking? So i see you are ttc #1?


----------



## inaru816

TeddyBearPug said:


> thanks for your reply! what kind did you have and what size if you don't mind me asking? So i see you are ttc #1?

What kind of fibroids did I have? I had had intrauterine and extrauterine, if that's what you mean. The largest was the size of a very large grapefruit. I was reading as if I was 5 months pregnant (without the benefit!).


----------



## Rashaa

Hey guys I am home from resection of my fibroid. Going for followupwith doctor in a week. How is everyone doing? AFM my fibroid was submucosal. My mom had same 30+years ago, back then it was hysterectomy as the only option.


----------



## simsim1986

hockey24 said:


> I have an appt next week to confirm whether I need to have a myomectomy to remove a fibroid that could be blocking implation.
> 
> Just curious what the recovery time is on this and if you can resume TTC the next month?
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this? :shrug:

i dont really reply to stuff like this but i felt i had to do it as i was in your position an it was a hard time in my life, 

I had a 8cm fibroid well thats what I thought, I had a operation in may 2011 it was suppose to be laparoscopy which it started out to be but the surgeon notice it was a lot bigger than the scan had shown I lost 2 litres of blood and it turned into a emergency open myomectomy, the worst pain I have ever felt in my life!!! 

I have a 4 yr old son and was TTC for 2 yrs before now. I found out I was pregnant in October 2011 which is 6 months after my operation, my doctor told me I could TTC as soon as I was physically able to which we did but yes it took 6 months, which is kind of weird it took 6 months to conceive my 1st child.

So please stay positive ovulation calendar and strips did help me but I think it was more my mind as well.

Good luck and baby dust for you all.xxxx
:dust:


----------



## Rashaa

I am two weeks post hysteroscopic resection - and the doctor may need to go and get more [waiting for Day 1 to schedule followup HSG]. Either we go back to surgery in the new year, or we start TTC'ing... I charted and temped and we conceived within 2 months of doing that...which told me, I just wasn't listening to my body to know when it was best to conceive..Unfortunately we m/c'ed that conception [ but given the size of my fibroid - it was to be expected].

good luck to all


----------



## love2006

Rashaa said:


> I am two weeks post hysteroscopic resection - and the doctor may need to go and get more [waiting for Day 1 to schedule followup HSG]. Either we go back to surgery in the new year, or we start TTC'ing... I charted and temped and we conceived within 2 months of doing that...which told me, I just wasn't listening to my body to know when it was best to conceive..Unfortunately we m/c'ed that conception [ but given the size of my fibroid - it was to be expected].
> 
> good luck to all

Hi Rashaa, I had two MC within one year. After the 2nd MC I went to see a RE, who did alot of testing. After my HSG i found out I had a fibroid and it was removed via a Hysteroscopic resecton on Nov. 28th. My fibroid was about 3cm. MD states the fibroid could have caused my MC. I am currently recovering and doing well. MY MD told me that if all goes well I can ttc after my next cycle. Continue to stay positive and good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
i am glad i found this thread. i have a 2.6cm fibroid in the posterior section (not sure what this is!) the Obgyn told me in Sept 2010 that it shouldn't cause any issues in ttc as the egg can find somewhere else to plant itself. But here i am 14 months later with not a whiff of a bfp. 
I am now wondering whether it is indeed interfering with implantation. 
Reading your posts has given me something to think about and to talk to the FS when we see him in January. I knew I should have listened to my gut instinct


----------



## love2006

aleja said:


> hi ladies,
> i am glad i found this thread. i have a 2.6cm fibroid in the posterior section (not sure what this is!) the Obgyn told me in Sept 2010 that it shouldn't cause any issues in ttc as the egg can find somewhere else to plant itself. But here i am 14 months later with not a whiff of a bfp.
> I am now wondering whether it is indeed interfering with implantation.
> Reading your posts has given me something to think about and to talk to the FS when we see him in January. I knew I should have listened to my gut instinct

Hi Aleja, I strongly encourage you to talk to your FS about the fibroid. The reality is that alot of women get pregnant and carry to term healty babies. It is also a fact that fibroids can be a cause of fertility problems (MC or getting pregnant). I decided to have the fibroid removed because I didn't want that to be a POSSIBLE cause of a MC. Once the fibroid is removed there is a chance that it can grow again. Keep the faith and good things to come in 2012.


----------



## aleja

thanks love2006 you are so right. even the possibility of no PG or MC due to fibroids is a concern to me and I will definitely be talking to the doc about it. lucky it is not the same doc as I really didn't like the other one who was a bit dismissive about the whole thing. take care and all the best


----------



## TeddyBearPug

tomorrow i go for my saline ultrasound to see if my fibroid is distorting my uterus or affecting implantation,. i'm a bit nervous to be honest, not of the procedure, just what the results will be!


----------



## aleja

TeddyBearPug said:


> tomorrow i go for my saline ultrasound to see if my fibroid is distorting my uterus or affecting implantation,. i'm a bit nervous to be honest, not of the procedure, just what the results will be!

GL teddybear and hopefully you will get some answers. it is nerve-wrecking but at the same time it is one step closer in the right direction. Let us know how it went :flower:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Well my fibroid is definitely on my uterus lining. It covers the whole top half of my uterus and is all in the muscle wall except for the part that is of course on the lining. So the fS said we should definitely look into surgery. So now i have to wait for him to talk to 2 surgeons and find who could do the best job for me. So i have to call him on thursday and go from there. Now that i know i need surgery, i'm a nervous wreck!! this is very scary.


----------



## love2006

TeddyBearPug said:


> Well my fibroid is definitely on my uterus lining. It covers the whole top half of my uterus and is all in the muscle wall except for the part that is of course on the lining. So the fS said we should definitely look into surgery. So now i have to wait for him to talk to 2 surgeons and find who could do the best job for me. So i have to call him on thursday and go from there. Now that i know i need surgery, i'm a nervous wreck!! this is very scary.

Teddybearpug, I know the thought of surgery is very scary. I was very scared before I had my fibroid removed, but I kept thinking about the bigger picture. Stay positive and know that you are one step closer to a BFP.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## aleja

hi teddybear, wow that is certainly nerve-wrecking news but i guess perhaps it can you give you some answers as to why your ttc has taken so long?? From what i hear, i think these types of surgeries are fairly common for doctors to do so hopefully you will find out more on thursday about the options and feel less stressed out it. take care


----------



## Rashaa

Hi Folks, I am two weeks post-op from my hysteroscopic resection, and AF arrived .. it is so much LIGHTER and so fewer cramps, and less clots [sorry tmi] but WOW what a difference.

I had fibroids for quite a while, and even conceived and carried my son to term with them..but they were not as submucosal as one became [that just got removed].

We have no problem getting pregnant, and probably have have more pregnancies than I actually tracked [given the signs, symptoms, late flows and the type of clots etc..] but for sure implantation has been a hindrance with this last fibroid...I am going in for my scan next week - and we will be able to see how things healed, if there is more to get out, and when we can get back to TTC'ing.

I realize that everyone is a bit scared with the procedure [and in my case, the day of the surgery, I had a cold, they couldn't tap me for an epidural after 3 attempts, I ended up with GA, and got aspiration pneumonia..but quickly recovered!] I say all of this to say, the benefits outweighed the risks for us too much..and I went from close to hemorrhaging with each menses cycle [one tampon, two pads as backup each hour], to only using one tampon darn near the whole day! [what a difference]!!!!!!!!!!

All I can say is halleluhia .


----------



## TeddyBearPug

thanks, your stories are very encouraging. My dr office called today and i have an appt to discuss what needs to be done on dec 29. So now the waiting begins. i just have to keep my goal in mind and stay positive!


----------



## andsosoddy

. I think they called it a polypectomy or something, so perhaps yours will be different!


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi there,

Hope you all don't mind if I join in on this discussion. I too was recently diagnosed with 3 submucosal fibroids(largest one 3.3cm) and am planning to have surgery for them on January 18th. My DH and I have been trying for 6 months with no luck. My RE said that it will likely be difficult to get pregnant with these types of fibroids as mine protrude into the cavity. He also said that if I did get pregnant that I have a higher chance of miscarriage.

It seems like everyone here was able to get pregnant but maybe couldn't hold on to them. I just wondered if anyone couldn't get pregnant before myomectomy and then was able to do so after myomectomy. Thanks!


----------



## aleja

gettinginfo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hope you all don't mind if I join in on this discussion. I too was recently diagnosed with 3 submucosal fibroids(largest one 3.3cm) and am planning to have surgery for them on January 18th. My DH and I have been trying for 6 months with no luck. My RE said that it will likely be difficult to get pregnant with these types of fibroids as mine protrude into the cavity. He also said that if I did get pregnant that I have a higher chance of miscarriage.
> 
> It seems like everyone here was able to get pregnant but maybe couldn't hold on to them. I just wondered if anyone couldn't get pregnant before myomectomy and then was able to do so after myomectomy. Thanks!

hi there,
i haven't been pregnant yet but i know there is a couple of ladies who have some success stories post surgery. it is interesting that we get told different things by our doctors. i have a fibroid which is about 2.5ish cm and was told that it was considered 'small'. whereas your one is not much bigger but you are having surgery for it. we have been ttc for 9 months with no luck .
GL with your surgery on the 18th.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I had my appt today to discuss the robotic myomectomy. I have to say that i am a bit dissapointed because even though the dr promoted the surgery, he seemed to encourage the natural approach? It was weird because he was talking about how people get pregnant with fibroids all the time and theres not necessarily alot data supporting that removing it would increase our chances. :shrug: I think he was just telling me our options. So now i'm waiting for them to contact the insurance company and find out how much this is going to cost.


----------



## gettinginfo

To aleja and TeddyBearPug,

I have read probably too much about fibroids but my summary is this. There are different kinds of fibroids and they are classified into 3 basic categories:
1. Subserosal - outside of the uterus
2. Intramural - inside the wall of the uterus
3. Submucosal - within the uterus 

The current opinion is that subserosal fibroids do not impede one's ability to get pregnant nor do they pose a risk for miscarriage or any other problem while pregnant. There is some question as to whether or not intramural fibroids cause a slight decrease in fertility but the data seems to show that removing them does not improve your chances of conception. The submucosal fibroids are the rarest type and although there are limited randomized, controlled trials the latest one published showed that removal of submucosal fibroids increases or essentially normalizes a woman's chance to conceive and decreases their risk of miscarriage. The submucosal fibroid, if left alone, seems to decrease a woman's chance of conceiving by acting like an IUD. Of course it is possible to get pregnant with them but there is an increased chance for miscarriage. Any fibroid that protrudes into the cavity or distorts the lining of the uterus can cause infertility issues. So it all depends on what kind of fibroid you have. I think that sums it up. 

Sorry for the long-winded post but I hope that helps someone!!


----------



## aleja

thanks so much gettinginfo this is really useful. sorry for the late reply as i had been on holidays. I really can't wait to see the FS which is coming up this month but I have a feeling he will say that the fibroid is nothing to worry about. i have an intramural one that is smallish....to be honest i would happily have it removed if it did increase my chances. we are going onto my 10th cycle with no luck and it is getting tiring.

Teddybear, i am sorry to hear about your doctor's opinion. From what you described your fibs sound quite intrusive and large. i would definately ask for a second opinion if you can. all the best.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

aleja said:


> thanks so much gettinginfo this is really useful. sorry for the late reply as i had been on holidays. I really can't wait to see the FS which is coming up this month but I have a feeling he will say that the fibroid is nothing to worry about. i have an intramural one that is smallish....to be honest i would happily have it removed if it did increase my chances. we are going onto my 10th cycle with no luck and it is getting tiring.
> 
> Teddybear, i am sorry to hear about your doctor's opinion. From what you described your fibs sound quite intrusive and large. i would definately ask for a second opinion if you can. all the best.

i actually have another appt with a surgeon in another city Monday the 9th. I'm very excited because he specializes in these surgeries and has alot of experience. So i think he will be more optomistic with my goals. I am very nervous with the current surgeon operating on me...i mean, this is our uterus!!! We have to be careful! I have always thought my fibroid was the problem so i am ready to find someone to take it out. I feel confident that after its gone, i will get pregnant. Fx'd!!


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi TeddyBearPug,

Good luck with your appointment. I know I was totally freaked out when my RE stuck that ultrasound probe in my private area and said "you have fibroids" followed by "you may need to have surgery to remove them". This was my first appt and I was so sure that nothing would be wrong. I am the ripe old age of 38 but I feel like I'm 25. Ha! Too bad my body doesn't. I am feeling a little better about the whole thing. I go in for the surgery on Jan. 18th. 

I am very lucky b/c my sister is an OB/gyn and when I first told her I had fibroids she didn't really think much of it. After I got the MRI and it showed they were submucosal she started singing another tune and agreed with my RE that I should have them out. Hope your appt goes well! I will keep you all posted...


----------



## TeddyBearPug

gettinginfo said:


> Hi TeddyBearPug,
> 
> Good luck with your appointment. I know I was totally freaked out when my RE stuck that ultrasound probe in my private area and said "you have fibroids" followed by "you may need to have surgery to remove them". This was my first appt and I was so sure that nothing would be wrong. I am the ripe old age of 38 but I feel like I'm 25. Ha! Too bad my body doesn't. I am feeling a little better about the whole thing. I go in for the surgery on Jan. 18th.
> 
> I am very lucky b/c my sister is an OB/gyn and when I first told her I had fibroids she didn't really think much of it. After I got the MRI and it showed they were submucosal she started singing another tune and agreed with my RE that I should have them out. Hope your appt goes well! I will keep you all posted...

just a few more weeks and you will be fibroid free!! I recently turned 30 and was diagnosed with my fibroid at 28 and was told it was nothing to be worried about. Idk how long i had it before i was actually diagnosed, prolly a while since it was pretty big when my new obgyn found it. So after almost 2 years they have figured out it was a problem. My FS said i had to be very unlucky to have a fibroid my size at my age...super :dohh: how big is yours? are you nervous about the surgery?


----------



## aleja

hi teddy, you are so right we can't let any old doctor poke around with our uterus!!!! i am glad you are going to another doctor he seems much more on the ball about fibroids. its interesting that each doctor has a different opinion about these sorts of things.
can't wait to hear what the new surgeon will say to you.

Gettinginto....GL with your surgery on the 18th...i hope everything goes well and that it brings you one step closer to a bubba. I am 34 and i keep forgetting this as i feel younger...too bad biology doesn't agree!!!!! let us know how you go:flower:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

The new surgeon i talked to was awesome!! I'm going for a MRI tomorrow so he can see exactly where mine is to map out his surgery. Mine is a sneaky little thing as it looks big and innocent but its not! Anyone else have to have a MRI?


----------



## aleja

TeddyBearPug said:


> The new surgeon i talked to was awesome!! I'm going for a MRI tomorrow so he can see exactly where mine is to map out his surgery. Mine is a sneaky little thing as it looks big and innocent but its not! Anyone else have to have a MRI?

Good luck tomorrow teddy


----------



## gettinginfo

Hey TeddyBearPug and others,

How did the MRI go? Sorry I didn't write back sooner to tell you about the MRI experience. Hopefully you weren't scared. It is a little freaky b/c you are in the tube which is like an inch from your face. I tried to go to my zen place....wherever that is! Anyway, do you know your results? THe MRI is a very helpful tool for the surgeon b/c they can figure out exactly how many you have and where they are.

I have had a dandy ole time since my last post. I had an HSG done on Wed. As if I didn't have enough to worry about one of my tubes did not let dye pass thru. GREAT!:growlmad: My RE didn't seem too concerned and thought perhaps it could be spasm. He is going to check it out during the surgery. He says that if it is truly blocked it could just be some mucus(nice!) and apparently I can get yet another procedure to "clean out my pipes". Gotta love that! The fun just keeps coming. :thumbup:

I am anxious but kind of ready for Wed. to get here so I can stop thinking about the surgery. I hope you all are doing well! Keep me posted...


----------



## aleja

gettinginfo said:


> Hey TeddyBearPug and others,
> 
> How did the MRI go? Sorry I didn't write back sooner to tell you about the MRI experience. Hopefully you weren't scared. It is a little freaky b/c you are in the tube which is like an inch from your face. I tried to go to my zen place....wherever that is! Anyway, do you know your results? THe MRI is a very helpful tool for the surgeon b/c they can figure out exactly how many you have and where they are.
> 
> I have had a dandy ole time since my last post. I had an HSG done on Wed. As if I didn't have enough to worry about one of my tubes did not let dye pass thru. GREAT!:growlmad: My RE didn't seem too concerned and thought perhaps it could be spasm. He is going to check it out during the surgery. He says that if it is truly blocked it could just be some mucus(nice!) and apparently I can get yet another procedure to "clean out my pipes". Gotta love that! The fun just keeps coming. :thumbup:
> 
> I am anxious but kind of ready for Wed. to get here so I can stop thinking about the surgery. I hope you all are doing well! Keep me posted...

Hi gettinginfo a lot has happened to u recently hope u are staying sane. I am guessing that it is two different surgeries u may have to have?however stressful it must feel relief to get to the bottom of the mystery. GL for Wednesday


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

Hey, just thought I'd pop in and say hi as well. My boyfriend and I have been ttc for 3.5 years now with no success. In august my u/s showed i had a fibroid about 3cm in size and they said I would need surgery to remove it. I have my surgery booked for the 30th jan 12 for a hysteroscopic and then possible a laparotomy if there are any complications whilst i'm under. I was never told specifically what fibroid I had, but judging from the surgery they chose and they did say it was protruding into the uterus, that I have a submucosal fibroid!

Really nervous about it all, but loved listening to all the stories on here and fingers crossed we will all get our BFP soon. :D


----------



## aleja

Buttonsbabe86 said:


> Hey, just thought I'd pop in and say hi as well. My boyfriend and I have been ttc for 3.5 years now with no success. In august my u/s showed i had a fibroid about 3cm in size and they said I would need surgery to remove it. I have my surgery booked for the 30th jan 12 for a hysteroscopic and then possible a laparotomy if there are any complications whilst i'm under. I was never told specifically what fibroid I had, but judging from the surgery they chose and they did say it was protruding into the uterus, that I have a submucosal fibroid!
> 
> Really nervous about it all, but loved listening to all the stories on here and fingers crossed we will all get our BFP soon. :D

Hey thanks for your post good luck with your surgery at the end of the month and hopefully it will bring you one step closer to your baby


----------



## hockey24

My doctor has just told me that they would like to remove a fibroid that I have. He's known about it for months and was fine with it before but now seems to be an issue. It hasn't changed in size or location. 

Did any of you girls get a 2nd opinion? I'd like to have someone else look at it and see if its an issue but not sure who to go to. It takes so long to get into other fertility specialists - can you go to your gyno?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hockey, if your gyno has an ultrasound machine, he can look for you...my OB/GYN found mine.


----------



## hockey24

dachsundmom said:


> Hockey, if your gyno has an ultrasound machine, he can look for you...my OB/GYN found mine.

Thank you! I just called mine and they can do that for me. Have an appointment next week. 

Never hurts to get more information!


----------



## gettinginfo

Hello ladies,

Some of you wanted an update after my surgery so here it goes. Yesterday I underwent a hysteroscopy/laporoscopy to remove 3 submucosal fibroids. They were able to determine that both my tubes were open(I had had an HSG the week prior which showed dye going thru the right tube but no dye going the left tube. They were not sure if it was spasm or mucus plug). I also had some mild endometriosis that they zapped with a laser or something. All in all it went very well. I woke up with some pain but the nurses gave me some IV drugs that helped and I went home the same night. Unfortunately I could not pee when I got home and developed a very painful, distended bladder so I had to go back to the hospital to get a catheter put in my bladder(nice!). It sucked but I felt sooo much better. So now I have an indwelling catheter in my bladder and a saline balloon in my uterus to prevent adhesions.

I am just full of lovely foriegn objects. The good news is that I am not really in too much pain and now I don't have to get up to go pee in the middle of the night:thumbup:.

The doctor felt that everything went very well and that we can TTC in 3 months. Well, that is the update and if anyone is going for this procedure it really isn't too bad.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

gettinginfo said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Some of you wanted an update after my surgery so here it goes. Yesterday I underwent a hysteroscopy/laporoscopy to remove 3 submucosal fibroids. They were able to determine that both my tubes were open(I had had an HSG the week prior which showed dye going thru the right tube but no dye going the left tube. They were not sure if it was spasm or mucus plug). I also had some mild endometriosis that they zapped with a laser or something. All in all it went very well. I woke up with some pain but the nurses gave me some IV drugs that helped and I went home the same night. Unfortunately I could not pee when I got home and developed a very painful, distended bladder so I had to go back to the hospital to get a catheter put in my bladder(nice!). It sucked but I felt sooo much better. So now I have an indwelling catheter in my bladder and a saline balloon in my uterus to prevent adhesions.
> 
> I am just full of lovely foriegn objects. The good news is that I am not really in too much pain and now I don't have to get up to go pee in the middle of the night:thumbup:.
> 
> The doctor felt that everything went very well and that we can TTC in 3 months. Well, that is the update and if anyone is going for this procedure it really isn't too bad.

Yay! that is good news!! I'm glad that you are on your road to recovery. when do you get the balloon out of your uterus?

Hockey-a second opinion is always a good thing! My fibroid was watched for years before we discovered that it was impinging on the lining and distorting the cavity. Mine has been good at hiding and looking deceiving.

AFM-I had my MRI and now i have my consult with the surgeon on Feb 3!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Buttonsbabe86 said:


> Hey, just thought I'd pop in and say hi as well. My boyfriend and I have been ttc for 3.5 years now with no success. In august my u/s showed i had a fibroid about 3cm in size and they said I would need surgery to remove it. I have my surgery booked for the 30th jan 12 for a hysteroscopic and then possible a laparotomy if there are any complications whilst i'm under. I was never told specifically what fibroid I had, but judging from the surgery they chose and they did say it was protruding into the uterus, that I have a submucosal fibroid!
> 
> Really nervous about it all, but loved listening to all the stories on here and fingers crossed we will all get our BFP soon. :D

Good luck with your surgery! you will have to tell us how it goes!


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

gettinginfo said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Some of you wanted an update after my surgery so here it goes. Yesterday I underwent a hysteroscopy/laporoscopy to remove 3 submucosal fibroids. They were able to determine that both my tubes were open(I had had an HSG the week prior which showed dye going thru the right tube but no dye going the left tube. They were not sure if it was spasm or mucus plug). I also had some mild endometriosis that they zapped with a laser or something. All in all it went very well. I woke up with some pain but the nurses gave me some IV drugs that helped and I went home the same night. Unfortunately I could not pee when I got home and developed a very painful, distended bladder so I had to go back to the hospital to get a catheter put in my bladder(nice!). It sucked but I felt sooo much better. So now I have an indwelling catheter in my bladder and a saline balloon in my uterus to prevent adhesions.
> 
> I am just full of lovely foriegn objects. The good news is that I am not really in too much pain and now I don't have to get up to go pee in the middle of the night:thumbup:.
> 
> The doctor felt that everything went very well and that we can TTC in 3 months. Well, that is the update and if anyone is going for this procedure it really isn't too bad.

My surgery is a week on monday, so I will definitely let you all know how it goes. 

I can not thank you enough gettinginfo, I am usually good with surgery and was so nervous about this one, but your experience has eased my mind :happydance: I still need to do my HSG, I was actually going to ask them, if they would be able to do it or if they were able to check my tubes during the procedure...hmm I wonder if they can?:-k

Although, is the peeing problem quite common and how long do you have to have the catheter for? Hope you feel better soon and lets hope you soon recover xxx


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
gettinginfo thanks so much for your post surgery report. great to hear it went well despite some pee hiccups. the 3 months will fly past (and may offer some ttc relief too!) and I am hoping it will help you in your journey.

Teddy, can't wait to hear what your surgeon says. 

Yes i do agree about the second opinion too...especially if the doctor has changed his mind.

ATM: I went for a FS appt last week. The FS looked at my xrays from 18 months ago of my fibroid and said it is not intefering with my uterus lining so it should not be affecting ttc. he said in terms of fibroids it is in a 'good position to be'. Nevertheless he has ordered a HSG and another ultrasound in case fibroid has grown or if there is more now. 

buttonsbabe good luck with your surgery next week


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the warm wishes. Recovery is going well. No more pain meds. The catheter in the bladder is supposed to stay in for a week which I was bummed about but what can I do? Apparently it is not uncommon to have bladder issues after a long pelvic surgery with general anesthesia. It does put a damper on going out as I am not about to lug the bag around:wacko:. You do get a leg bag. It hasn't been too bad but just a little awkward.

Buttons, don't worry about it too much though. My surgery was 3 hours which is on the longer side for these kinds of things. You will probably be fine so no worries. The uterus balloon comes out on Thursday in the office and so then I will be object free! 

Teddy, did you get any results from the MRI or are you going to get that info when you go for your consult? Good luck!

Aleja, Glad your fibroids are not causing any issues. Good luck with TTC journey!

Keep me posted on everyone's journeys.....


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I got a copy of my mri results faxed from my doctor. It turns out i have 3 fibroids with the largest being 5.2x5.6cm, bigger than we thought. The next to largest is 1.4x2.0cm plus i have suspected nabothian cysts. Anyone experience these? I can't wait to have my appt and find out how the surgeon can help me


----------



## aleja

hi teddy thanks for the update. wow at least you got some clarity about what your dealing with. I remember my FS said that some women's fibroids are really really large eg +8cm so yours teddy are smaller than this. but i guess you will be keen to see what the surgeon says. 
i have never heard of nabothian cysts..what are they ?:hugs:

gettinginfo glad to hear you are on the mend now. did you have to take the whole week off work?


----------



## gettinginfo

TeddyBearPug said:


> I got a copy of my mri results faxed from my doctor. It turns out i have 3 fibroids with the largest being 5.2x5.6cm, bigger than we thought. The next to largest is 1.4x2.0cm plus i have suspected nabothian cysts. Anyone experience these? I can't wait to have my appt and find out how the surgeon can help me

Did the report mention the locations of the fibroids?(i.e intramural, subserosal or submucosal). I think I mentioned it before but it seems the submucosal location is the one that is mostly associated with difficulty with implantation and higher miscarriage rates. The subserosals are not thought to have any significant effect on conceiving and the intramural is unclear but it seems that removal does not improve one's odds of getting pregnant. This is info I gleaned from an article given to me by my RE. It was a retrospective study looking at hundreds of women who had myomectomies for infertility. Anyway, it is not perfect but a lot of docs use this article to help guide them. 

Nabothian cysts occur on the cervix and I understand them to be benign and quite common. I do not believe they interfere with conception unless they are extremely large and then could theoretically interfere with sperm passing thru the cervix into the uterus.

Keep us posted on your visit! Good luck!


----------



## gettinginfo

gettinginfo glad to hear you are on the mend now. did you have to take the whole week off work?[/QUOTE]

Hi there,

My surgeon told me to take 1-2 weeks off from work so I went for the 2 weeks and I am so glad I did. I am happy to report that I got my bladder catheter out today and have been able to pee so far without any troubles. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it stays that way:flower: I will never take my bladder for granted!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

this is what my MRI said...

"the uterus is heterogeneously enlarged measuring 10.1x7.6x7.4cm."
"At least 3 myometrial masses are noticed, the largest in the anterior mid uterus measuring 5.2x5.6cm extending to level of submucosa and somewhat displacing the endometrial stripe. Two smaller myometrial masses are noticed, the next largest is seen anteriorly in the lower uterine segment measuring 1.4x2.0cm. These are probably leiomyoma. Several cysts are seen in the cervix, probably nabothian cysts."
"Multiple small follicles are noted in both ovaries. Moderate free fluid is identified in the pelvis."
Impression-"uterine masses, probable fibroids."

So it sounds like this would definitely affect fertility right? Since its extending to the submucosa and displacing the endometrial stripe?


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

TeddyBearPug said:


> this is what my MRI said...
> 
> "the uterus is heterogeneously enlarged measuring 10.1x7.6x7.4cm."
> "At least 3 myometrial masses are noticed, the largest in the anterior mid uterus measuring 5.2x5.6cm extending to level of submucosa and somewhat displacing the endometrial stripe. Two smaller myometrial masses are noticed, the next largest is seen anteriorly in the lower uterine segment measuring 1.4x2.0cm. These are probably leiomyoma. Several cysts are seen in the cervix, probably nabothian cysts."
> "Multiple small follicles are noted in both ovaries. Moderate free fluid is identified in the pelvis."
> Impression-"uterine masses, probable fibroids."
> 
> So it sounds like this would definitely affect fertility right? Since its extending to the submucosa and displacing the endometrial stripe?

I would read that, that the largest mass is submucosal and will help with fertility when removed :happydance: and not sure about the others i'm afraid, but it is looking very promising when they get removed. As it;s reported that removing submucosal fibroids can help with conception by up to 70%. So good luck and lots and lots of babydust x


----------



## aleja

Hi teddy I'm with buttonsbabe that the large one seems to be changing the shape of your uterus. I really hope the surgeon will give you some options for removing it 

Getting info 2 weeks recovery probably helped u heal ..I can't imagine having to go to work when there is still some issues to sort out


----------



## gettinginfo

TeddyBearPug said:


> this is what my MRI said...
> 
> "the uterus is heterogeneously enlarged measuring 10.1x7.6x7.4cm."
> "At least 3 myometrial masses are noticed, the largest in the anterior mid uterus measuring 5.2x5.6cm extending to level of submucosa and somewhat displacing the endometrial stripe. Two smaller myometrial masses are noticed, the next largest is seen anteriorly in the lower uterine segment measuring 1.4x2.0cm. These are probably leiomyoma. Several cysts are seen in the cervix, probably nabothian cysts."
> "Multiple small follicles are noted in both ovaries. Moderate free fluid is identified in the pelvis."
> Impression-"uterine masses, probable fibroids."
> 
> I also agree with everyone in that the larger fibroid seems to be at least partially submucosal so getting that out should help! Keep us posted on the recommendations and good luck!!


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

Hi Everyone, I'm back and still alive! lol

Just thought I would share my experience of my hyteroscopy, on monday.

They didn't keep me in overnight in the end like they said I was discharged straight away and the actual procedure only took 20mins in the end. 

Afterwards I wasn't in that much pain just felt like really mild period cramps (i don't get period cramps so it's what i imagine them to feel like) but it wasn't an issue at all. There was some slight bleeding which was to be expected but it had pretty much stopped by the time I left the hospital 2 hours later.
They allowed me home and just prescribed some paracetemol and 4 injections which I had to do myself to prevent DVT. But the needle was so fine and it was really simple.

That night I am not going to lie, the pain was terrible (pain relief must have worn off) like really bad period cramps,and I did not sleep a wink. The nurse gave me a call in the morning to check up on me and she said I could take some co-codymol which really helped and as of yesterday afternoon I haven't experienced much pain at all. I do get the odd painful twinge but at least it's not constant. 

After gettinginfo's experience I was worried about peeing, but no issues there. On the plus side aswell, I don't know if you other ladies experience it but before the op I was bleeding pretty much every day. In January out of 29 days I bled 26! So hard to plan ovulation days etc but since the op I had the slight bleed after wards on monday and haven't bled since! 

So nothing to worry about whatsoever ladies and I actually feel a bit silly for being so nervous. It is quick and simple!

Fingers crossed to BFP soon! :crib:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Buttonsbabe-i'm so glad that it all went well for you!! such good news!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi buttonsbabe,

I was just logging on to see if you had written. Great news! I am so glad it went well. When can you begin ttc? I had my f/u with my surgeon today. She said we can ttc in 2 months...yeah!

Teddybear any updates? Did you meet with your doctor yet?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

gettinginfo said:


> Hi buttonsbabe,
> 
> I was just logging on to see if you had written. Great news! I am so glad it went well. When can you begin ttc? I had my f/u with my surgeon today. She said we can ttc in 2 months...yeah!
> 
> Teddybear any updates? Did you meet with your doctor yet?

I have my consultation this Friday!! only 2 more days! I'm so ready to get these things out! Last night i had a very sharp, stabbing pain in the location of the smaller fibroid...it was so bad it woke me up from sleeping and only lasted a few seconds.


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

No idea when I can ttc as my hosp were useless as i didn't get any feedback whatsoever after the surgery and was just told to keep consultation appointment in november! :-O but the nurse did say I could start having sex as soon as the bleeding and discharge stops. So I assume then! The whole thing was a shambles really as the surgeons and nurses were saying i should be having a follow up with the gynea consultant soon and not until november, but the gynea person insisted on november as she refuses to see me until i've lost 4.5 stone! so i have a long wait to find what happened! :'(


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
well done buttonsbabe it sounds like the surgery went really well. i am really surprised the hospital is saying to come back in November??? that seems like so far in the future!!!! ???

Teddy, how did the consultation go?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Buttons-is there any way you can insist on being seen sooner? don't they need to check up and make sure it is all healing properly?

AFM-my surgery is scheduled for March 12 but i think i will be about to ovulate or close to ovulation. He said he would prefer to do it the first week of the cycle because the lining is the thickest. What do you think i should do? he books up fast and it is hard to predict my cycles because my LP seems to always change :dohh:


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

aleja said:


> hi ladies,
> well done buttonsbabe it sounds like the surgery went really well. i am really surprised the hospital is saying to come back in November??? that seems like so far in the future!!!! ???
> 
> Teddy, how did the consultation go?

I can't really insist on being seen sooner as they refuse to see me until i've lost 4.5stone, the nurse was appalled and actually argued with my consultant to be seen sooner. But she is refusing saying she will see me in november or sooner if i've lost the 4.5 stone and then just gave me a list of signs to look out for and contact them if i get them (ie not good signs) It's ridiculous how i'm being treated! but if i've got to get my bmi down then thats what i'll have to do!


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

just a quick question for those of you that have already had your hyteroscopy, how soon after did you have :sex: ?

As explained i don't have a follow up anytime soon and the nurse said to wait until i stopped bleeding which i have. But partner and I are nervous as i only had it done on monday and still in uncomfortable pain with it sometimes(just stomach cramps) but just a bit worried that yes i have stopped bleeding but may not be completely healed inside. Both gagging to do it, but both scared it's going to hurt me, if not during or even after he's released his babydust lol (sorry if tmi)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hey ladies, i just wanted to ask you at what part of your cycle did you have your surgery? My dr wanted the first or second week of my cycle, but i'm fixing to start in a day or so. That would put my surgery at around 2dpo. I'm going to prevent this next cycle but i'm wondering if that time is ok or if the dr is going to give me something to fatten my lining? What were you experiences? Thanks :hugs:


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi there,

My doctor didn't seem to care at what point I was in my cycle for the surgery. It happened to fall right around ovulation time and I got a light period 2 weeks after the surgery on schedule. He did have me take estrogen for 4 weeks after surgery to thicken the lining. Good luck!


----------



## Rashaa

Hi All,

haven't been around much - life! I have had two procedures on my uterus to remove one fibroid, originally thought to be only 3cm, was in fact closer to 6 cm. .. Most of it is out now, awaiting a final scan to see how things looks - at this point, we are NTNP, as there was so little in the cavity, my lining may just heal over it...How is everyone else doing?


----------



## hockey24

Hey Rashaa - good to hear from you! Sounds like a successful procedure. I bet your glad you had it removed considering how much larger it was than you expected. :flower:

I have a 1.2mm fibroid and debating whether to have it removed or not. The recovery is just so long!

When do you think you will get the all clear to start trying again? :thumbup:


----------



## Rashaa

Hopefully will get all clear soon for next month. I completely understand your confusion. Have you sen it on scan, where is it?


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi everyone,

Just checking in and hoping everyone is doing well. I do have a question for those who have gone through their myomectomy. I had mine on 1/18th and then had a very light 4 day period pretty much on time. I have a short cycle of 26/27days but usually more like 25 days. This month I started my pre-af spotting as usual and now nothing. I am 3 days late and that NEVER happens. We did have one slip up this month and did not use protection but I think the timing was off anyway. I did take a pregnancy test this morning which was negative so I don't think that is it. Has anyone had a delayed period after myomectomy?? Thanks!


----------



## Rashaa

Mine have been pretty regular, and if anything a day or so early sometimes...but never delayed. Sometimes stress knocks thing off....


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
hope everyone is well. I am popping in to check on everyone's updates and to give you mine.

I am glad to hear that some of your procedures are either over or on the way. GL teddy with yours in March.

Well our situation has turned into something more complex..my fibroid isn't the issue for us (in fact) 4 different FS have now said that the location and size will not affect my fertility at all. instead we have bigger issues. My DH has been found to have very low sperm count and we will need ICSI. i was very shocked and upset but it does explain the whole year of BFN's. 

we have a follow up FS this Wednesday to confirm DH's second SA and then its off to the IVF path for us.....


----------



## hockey24

Rashaa said:


> Hopefully will get all clear soon for next month. I completely understand your confusion. Have you sen it on scan, where is it?

I've seen it. Unfortunately it looks like it right smack in the middle of the uterus! We've decided to give IVF a go first and if it fails, then may reconsider the surgery. Surely if they put a couple embryos in there - they won't both go for the spot where the fibroid is right?? :shrug:


----------



## Rashaa

That's true. I knowsomedocswontevendo ivf if there is any obstruction. So if they know it's there, and still proceed,they must notbeoverlyconcerned. It sounds small too. I don't know if being anterior or posterior make any difference in implantationaf. Ours was anterior facing into my body....

Good luck with the ivf though! Fx'ed for ya!


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

gettinginfo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just checking in and hoping everyone is doing well. I do have a question for those who have gone through their myomectomy. I had mine on 1/18th and then had a very light 4 day period pretty much on time. I have a short cycle of 26/27days but usually more like 25 days. This month I started my pre-af spotting as usual and now nothing. I am 3 days late and that NEVER happens. We did have one slip up this month and did not use protection but I think the timing was off anyway. I did take a pregnancy test this morning which was negative so I don't think that is it. Has anyone had a delayed period after myomectomy?? Thanks!

Hi Gettinginfo,

Sorry I can't help with your issue but I actually logged on to ask about my period too. This is my first period since I had my hysteroscopy and it started pretty much on time however i have now been bleeding for 14days, nowhere near as heavy as before i had the op but still pretty heavy. I was just wondering if other people found that their first one after the op was a bit up the creek or do I need to go back and speak to the doctor as to why i am bleeding for so long. As it is showing no signs of letting up?!

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## gettinginfo

Buttonsbabe86 said:


> gettinginfo said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just checking in and hoping everyone is doing well. I do have a question for those who have gone through their myomectomy. I had mine on 1/18th and then had a very light 4 day period pretty much on time. I have a short cycle of 26/27days but usually more like 25 days. This month I started my pre-af spotting as usual and now nothing. I am 3 days late and that NEVER happens. We did have one slip up this month and did not use protection but I think the timing was off anyway. I did take a pregnancy test this morning which was negative so I don't think that is it. Has anyone had a delayed period after myomectomy?? Thanks!
> 
> Hi Gettinginfo,
> 
> Sorry I can't help with your issue but I actually logged on to ask about my period too. This is my first period since I had my hysteroscopy and it started pretty much on time however i have now been bleeding for 14days, nowhere near as heavy as before i had the op but still pretty heavy. I was just wondering if other people found that their first one after the op was a bit up the creek or do I need to go back and speak to the doctor as to why i am bleeding for so long. As it is showing no signs of letting up?!
> 
> Hope you're all ok xxxClick to expand...

Hi buttonsbabe,

Thanks for responding. Hmm..you seem to be having the opposite problem. I think it would be worthwhile to ask your doctor just to make sure it is ok. I still have no sign of af and I am on CD35. I had to take a month of estrogen after my surgery to rebuild the lining. DId you do that? My doctor said that the estrogen can throw off your cycle. Let me know what happens with you. Good luck!


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

Hi Gettinginfo,

It did eventually stop on Day 16, so will see if the next one is the same, if it is then I will get it checked out but it may have just been up the creek because of scarring tissue etc from surgery.

No I didn't have to take or stop taking estrogen for the lining, all I was given was some injections which i had to use for three days just to stop the risk of blood clots and that's all I was told to do!

Hope yours arrives soon,

Nicola xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hey everyone! I had my laproscopic myomectomy yesterday. Everything went well and i got home from the hospital earlier. I will update more later but i wanted to ask a quick question. 

When did you pass gas and what did you do to help it? I haven't passed gas yet other than burping alot. I've taken a stool softener to help when a bm comes, but this gas pain is getting bad. Any help or ideas as to when i will pass?


----------



## aleja

hi teddy! glad to hear your surgery went well. sorry i can't answer your question but just wishing you well with your recovery x


----------



## Rashaa

Drink lots of water. Constipation is a normal side effect of the surgery and anesthesia used. Eat easy foods first. Stool softener is good also, don't strain when you do go, you don't want any fistulas :nope::nope: also try natural remedies...more fruit juice, etc... That's what I did.


----------



## hockey24

Well I started this thread 6 months ago when I first discovered my fibroid. After the doctor thought surgery wasn't necessary - we moved forward with 3 IUI's. Just before starting IVF, the doctor decided the fibroid might be an issue and recommended surgery. We decided to move forward with IVF anyway because I'm almost 40 and really wanted to make sure there were eggs left at all and that they would fertilize!! While we did have eggs and they did fertilize, I do not believe the cycle worked (waiting on confirmation today). 

So now I need to go back and read all of the stories on this thread to find out about this surgery and how every one has done. And hopefully hear some success stories!!


----------



## Rashaa

hockey, I want to give you some hope!! I go the all clear from my doctor on the 6th.. my cavity is completely clear. My periods are so much better and more manageable! And I haven'te been temping as I should, but the last time we had the HSG we got knocked up, so I am hoping for the same now.


----------



## hockey24

So Rashaa - your officially TTC again? That's fantastic!! 

When was your surgery? How long was the actual recovery time?


----------



## Rashaa

I am, I am ! This first month is a fluke lol..I haven't temped, or anything... but out to the blue on cd17, I did a opk, and got a +, and then the next two days, LH went down...do I must have hit a surge, and coupled with o pains ... I am 5 days outside of when I thought I normall ovulate...although the month I got preggers back in Sept, I did ovulate a few days off the mark as well..We'll see - will keep better records starting next month...

AS for surgical details: first procedure was in November (nov 17), did HSG in December (dec 14)..still had some fibroid; saw doctor for followup on Jan 5, she had a cancellation on jan 12, booked me for 2nd resection...due to timing of period and wanting to wait at least 4 weeks for repeat hsg, two cycles passed, and was seen on march 6th, and that is when she said the cavity was clear, and I could resume TTC. I continued folic acid, aspirin and materna throughout and that's it.. so from procedure to clearance...3 months and 3 weeks. Actual recovery from one resection was just a few weeks for me.....once all of it was out..I had spotting for a few days, period came within two weeks, and was normal. 

in the first resection, I bled heavier and longer after the procedure..for two weeks I think..but my rationale there, is that the fibroid was not completely gone.

I have a better piece of mind, knowing that it's all gone now.....



hockey24 said:


> So Rashaa - your officially TTC again? That's fantastic!!
> 
> When was your surgery? How long was the actual recovery time?


----------



## hockey24

Congrats on the all clear! Sounds like a tough few months but will be worth it when you get that baby!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I am feeling much better today! I've never been so excited to pass gas! I am so glad I had this surgery done. Each day it feels better. If I didn't have these gas pains, it wouldn't be bad at all. The surgeon. Removed all my fibroids, 1 big one and 2 small ones. There was also a small one growing right next to one of my fallopian tubes, and he was able to shave it down so it shouldn't be a problem. He said I could start Ttc again in 3 months.


----------



## hockey24

Teddybearpug - did you have the kind of surgery where they make small incisions in your stomach and go in robotically to remove the fibroids?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hockey24 said:


> Teddybearpug - did you have the kind of surgery where they make small incisions in your stomach and go in robotically to remove the fibroids?

yeah, thats the kind i had. I have 5 incisions on my stomach. What kind are you planning on having?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hockey, i see that you have a journal but there isn't a link to it. I would love to follow your journey.

I see that you your ivf wasn't sucessful this round..i'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Thank you. I believe that is the kind that I will have as well. I go next week for an appointment with my FS who will refer me to the surgeon. I'm hoping to get it scheduled as quickly as possible since there is such a long recovery time. 

From what I've read of your process - it seems it went pretty smoothly (minus the gas). Is there a certain down period - like you need to rest for a certain number of days or can you go back to life as usual a couple days later? 

But yes, just had a failed IVF cycle - which we knew was a risk with the fibroid but since I'm 39, I really wanted to give it a go. I'm hoping the fibroid is the reason that I've never had the BFP! Time to make the uterus a non-hostile environment and welcome those beans inside!


----------



## hockey24

And I can't seem to figure out how to link the journal. My brain isn't functioning today!


----------



## aleja

Hockey I'm sorry to hear about your IvF cycle :-( I have lurking the IvF threads as I will be starting soon and I had seen a thread with u posting about it . It's great u have a positive forward-thinking attitude about it and are already planning the surgery to get u on your way again. I'd like to stalk u too so hope u can work out the link


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Aleja! - when are you thinking of starting IVF? Have you had fibroids removed? 

Any IVF questions you have, I'm happy to answer.


----------



## aleja

hockey24 said:


> Thanks Aleja! - when are you thinking of starting IVF? Have you had fibroids removed?
> 
> Any IVF questions you have, I'm happy to answer.

thanks Hockey! I have my first ivf clinic appt next week but we already had all testing done so I am hopeful we can get going next cycle. 
my DH was diagnosed with very low sperm count and low motility (not enough for IUI). we are heading for icsi hopefully in April/May. I am sure i will have plenty of questions soon so thanks for the offer:flower:

I have a 2.5cm fibroid in a location that doesn't affect the shape of my uterus. The latest FS said that in terms of fibroids its in a really ideal location. I was really worried about it and wanted it removed but 3 different FS have now seen it and said the same thing ...i guess i have to trust these science men to be right about that.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

How was your first AF after the operation? Was it early, late, or on time? I think AF is fixing to be here today. I'm cramping/spotting and thinking this might be her. But it is a week early so i'm curious. Thanks!


----------



## hockey24

So I was scheduled to have my myomectomy today and last week my doctors decided to make a switch and try something less invasive first. My MRI reflected a fibroid that was 0.6x0.7 cm. Super small but in a location that may be causing implantation problems. Based on the small size, he decided that it may be very difficult to get the fibroid out using the robotic technology. 

So he switched the procedure to a Laporoscopy / Hysteroscopy with the option to switch to the full myomectomy if necessary. He felt through the Lap / Hyst that they could scrape out the fibroid without cutting into the uterus and thus reduce the healing time from 3-4 months to 1-2 months. 

So had the surgery and success! They were able to scrape it out without any cuts to the uterus. They did this through an incision in my belly button and another small incision in the bikini line. 

And while they were in there - they were able to see some endometriosis and scar tissue from an old appendix surgery on the outside of my uterus. He feels these issues could be contributing to why I could not conceive naturally. Since I'm already on the IVF path - they did not try to repair any of that damage. 

So now I've gone from having to wait until August to TTC to June! Bring on IVF #2!!!

Just wanted to share this story for anyone else who might have a small fibroid they are dealing too!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hockey24 said:


> So I was scheduled to have my myomectomy today and last week my doctors decided to make a switch and try something less invasive first. My MRI reflected a fibroid that was 0.6x0.7 cm. Super small but in a location that may be causing implantation problems. Based on the small size, he decided that it may be very difficult to get the fibroid out using the robotic technology.
> 
> So he switched the procedure to a Laporoscopy / Hysteroscopy with the option to switch to the full myomectomy if necessary. He felt through the Lap / Hyst that they could scrape out the fibroid without cutting into the uterus and thus reduce the healing time from 3-4 months to 1-2 months.
> 
> So had the surgery and success! They were able to scrape it out without any cuts to the uterus. They did this through an incision in my belly button and another small incision in the bikini line.
> 
> And while they were in there - they were able to see some endometriosis and scar tissue from an old appendix surgery on the outside of my uterus. He feels these issues could be contributing to why I could not conceive naturally. Since I'm already on the IVF path - they did not try to repair any of that damage.
> 
> So now I've gone from having to wait until August to TTC to June! Bring on IVF #2!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share this story for anyone else who might have a small fibroid they are dealing too!

wow, thats good news that they were able to use a less invasive approach! how is your recovery? i don't understand why they wouldn't just repair what they could with the endo for better chances naturally and in the future?


----------



## hockey24

Teddybearpug - I think its more to do with my age and the fact that we are already planning on IVF. If I was younger, they would have taken care of the other problems too but I think those would have required more healing time and I'm coming up on my 40th birthday in about 4 months. :wacko:

How are you feeling these days since your surgery? I follow your journal some so I understand you have a lot going on these days and pray everything is moving in the right direction for you and your hubby. :flower:


----------



## PGS

Hello Ladies,

It is such a relief to read all the stories that have been posted on this thread. I am a newcomer to the fibroid world. I have been deteced with a submucosal fibroid and my doc advised me to go for the surgery to increase my chances of getting pregrnant but I am bit confused about it as my husband and I have never tried to get pregant till now so we dont even know what our chances of concieving. Do you guys feel we should wait for a while and TTC to see if we get pregnant and of not then go for the surgery? I really dont hv any other complication and this fibroid (9 cm) has really done nothing bad till now so I am a little scekptical to go for the surgery without TTC. any suggestiongs?


----------



## hockey24

PGS said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> It is such a relief to read all the stories that have been posted on this thread. I am a newcomer to the fibroid world. I have been deteced with a submucosal fibroid and my doc advised me to go for the surgery to increase my chances of getting pregrnant but I am bit confused about it as my husband and I have never tried to get pregant till now so we dont even know what our chances of concieving. Do you guys feel we should wait for a while and TTC to see if we get pregnant and of not then go for the surgery? I really dont hv any other complication and this fibroid (9 cm) has really done nothing bad till now so I am a little scekptical to go for the surgery without TTC. any suggestiongs?

Where is it located? 9cm seems like a pretty good size. The problem will be with implantation. The embryo will have a hard time implanting if the fibroid is taking up too much space. And there is also the risk that if you do get pregnant, you will have a miscarriage because there isn't adequate room for the baby to grow.

I think its something you really have to discuss with your doctor. There are alot of stories of women who get pregnant with fibroids and go on to have healthy pregnancies. I think it all comes down to location. 

Mine was only 1.2cm but it was in the top of the uterus where implantation is likely to occur. I did multiple IUI's and 1 round of IVF before having it removed in April. Now I just did another round of IVF and got a BFP! Did removing the fibroid help? No idea. But because of the surgery - I found out I also have endometriosis, which I never would have known. 

If you've got lots of time to try and see what happens - I say go for it! Good luck!!


----------



## PGS

Thanks a lot Hockey,

Its actually close to the cavity lining but not inside the cavity and hasnt created any issues in terms of heavy bleeding or heavy pain during mensuration so therefore I am giving surgery a second thought. I have another discussion scheduled with my doc next week just to get calrity on implications on the pregnancy if i dont get the surgery now. In case the location would lead to misacrraige i would definately get the surgery done now. But do think fibroids close to cavity lining but outside the cavity can lead to miscarriage? I am so anxious at this point in time :(


----------



## hockey24

IF its not inside - then I would think that is much better. But I'm certainly no expert! Its the fibroids that are in the uterus wall that are the problems. I'd have to think that is a much better scenario. 

You certainly do not want to undergo a serious surgery if you don't have to. The recovery time is quite long and you have to wait several months before you can TTC.


----------



## PGS

yeah, thats what is my thinking.. And I ust turned 30 so I think I have sometime to TCC.. I hope the doc provides more calrity to my confusion :(


----------



## sailor03

New to this..found 40+.. Looking for info. Support ttc now 4 months.hope i'm posting in right place lol


----------

